# Down River Spring Sale and Raftopia



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

‪Raftopia‬ will be kicking off at 10:00am. Sale prices for new product is live on the website - Down River Equipment Company | Quality Rafts, Catarafts, Kayaks, and All the River Gear You Need

We will be raffling off over $3000 worth of product throughout the weekend - DRE Dolores Frame, Sawyer MX Oars w/ Dynalite Blades, Carlisle Paddles and Oars, Astral PFD's, and more!


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Sunday is your last chance to come down and talk to reps from Aire, American Whitewater, Astral, Colorado Whitewater, Grand Canyon Private Boaters Assoc., High Country River Rafters, Jack’s Plastic Welding, Raft Fix, Rocky Mountain Rafts, Sea To Summit, Seal Skinz, Trout Unlimited. 
Also, last chance to take advantage of all of our sales - Down River Equipment Company | Quality Rafts, Catarafts, Kayaks, and All the River Gear You Need


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Today is the last day of ‪#‎Raftopia‬. We still have over $1000 worth of prizes to raffle off including a Dolores Raft Frame. Lots of great deals on the web and in store.
Some really great deals on used catarafts as well (prices will be marked down around 9:00AM today)
Product Page | Down River Equipment Company
Product Page | Down River Equipment Company
Product Page | Down River Equipment Company
Product Page | Down River Equipment Company
Product Page | Down River Equipment Company


----------

